# Display cases



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Wifes are good for something related to slot cars. Mine just had to go into the QVC store in Lancaster,PA. Low and behold just look what she found. It is a 28 car 1/24 scale display case and very nicley holds 206 HO slots, cost was $63.00. The nice thing was that I was made to purchase two of them.
I was able to score an AFX Camaro white/orange #3, at $20 it was a good buy even witha broken post. Now I just have to teach myself Bill Halls goop method of repair. Yes #1 in Bob's book.
Some times it pays to shop with the wife. Check out QVC for other display cases.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet, Sounds like a great score Ian! I just refinished a birch 5 shelf cabinet that I got for free. Should be enough room for a couple hundred HO cars. Now if I could just hang it up.

As for the Vitale goop method; practice, practice, practice, then practice somemore. Especially with white like the AFX Camaros. LMK if I can help you. Please post a pic so we can see!

B.


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry for the large picture.


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

more pictures


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

another case picked up at yard sale last year, holds 40 cars & 2 tractor trailers.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice stuff! I collect hot wheels as well as some slot cars and I use some really nice lexan with mirror backed cases from these folks:

http://www.giovanniplastics.com/

Easily wall mountable and very nice looking I think, plus the mirrored back seems to make it look like I have more room than I do, which of course means I need more display cases and toys to put in them!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad at all!  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Very NICE!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I think Carney Plastics has a great selection of display cases also.


AND they are one of the sponsors here!!!!

http://www.carneyplastics.com/


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

I agree that there are some nice wall hanging cases, but they are a bit pricey if you want to display diarama type scenes or multipal rows.
These rotating cases were nice, price was right and i am able to display 400 cars.
Eventually I will have to make some cases that are 11" deep, have to share with the wife and her collectabiles.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Great looking collection there!Only one thing though,if you have any original AFX Nomads...you should probably sell them to me,they eat wooden cases<lol!> glad i could be of service!
DRAGjet
p.s.really nice cars!


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

The thing for me on the wall cases is that they don't take up much room so I can have a couple thousand cars on display without using any floor space. Worthless for dioramas though, that is true


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ian, do you have an item # from qvc for those cabinets? Thanks


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

SKU# C11693 28 Diecast Car Display Case 1:24 Scale.
Found in resale store at 50% off.
They had a 20 car display and one that was bigger than what I bought, not sure of the size but it would of fit in back seat of the car.They have more on the QVC web site. Regular price pluss shipping.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice find! But Ian, as a computer nerd, I find myself having to ask this... How old is that computer sitting there? Is that a Windows 3.1 box sitting on the shelf? :freak: 

I need to find a place to store and display my 1/32 collection. But I'm also trying to find a way to rearrange a lot of stuff in my house to set up a track too, so maybe now isn't a good time to try to get a display car.


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

No that one is Windows 95/97. The 3.1 unit is some place in the basement waiting to be attached to a propsed track. At present working on a work/storage room, will include 20' of counter with 2 work stations and under counter storage. Paint booth were the washer & dryer used to be ( moving upstairs ). Wall mounted openfaced cabinets, total cost so far under $300 without labor. All material salvaged from my employer old sales office, cost $0.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Ian. I went to their site and couldn't find your display cabinet but i did see the others.You got a good deal


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Ian Garnett said:


> No that one is Windows 95/97. The 3.1 unit is some place in the basement waiting to be attached to a propsed track. At present working on a work/storage room, will include 20' of counter with 2 work stations and under counter storage. Paint booth were the washer & dryer used to be ( moving upstairs ). Wall mounted openfaced cabinets, total cost so far under $300 without labor. All material salvaged from my employer old sales office, cost $0.


Nice, that should work out well for you!


----------

